# Height increasing insoles a possible way to improve my confidence in myself?



## mitchmitch (May 8, 2013)

I decided after reading about them to try them out for myself and get a pair of height increasing insoles (i guess american s would call them shoe lifts because they don't use the word "insole" to my knowledge anyways)

Right so basically i came to the conclusion that i could try to be the most positive person in the world but my height would always let me down and because everyone would look down on me literally and metaphorically and ignore me i could start a day being positive but people attitude towards me would eventually mean at the end of the day i would be zero self confidence and back to wear i started... because PEOPLE not me would simply ignore me and think i am inadequate and small... im below average height so the vast majority of people would look down on me.... but now that i decided to buy some of these shoe lifts i guess i couldn't use that as a excuse and people wont be looking down on me...

Iv only just ordered the shoe lifts from http://nuovahealth.co.uk/shop/gel-height-increase-heel-lifts

So do you reckon this will help me or not? atleast then i wont be able to blame my height anymore... plus the insoles are slowly adjusted in height so can just avoid people questioning why i suddenly grow so tall lol

?

Anyone got any advise? will they give me at least a small confidence boost?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Probably not anymore than the confidence I get when using concealer on my horrible acne. It gave a temporary confidence boost for about 2 weeks at start, but quiet suddenly it lost appeal because it began to feel fake - to the one that it matters most. To me.
Even though it might perhaps have had some positive effects on certain types of people I interact with, it just felt all too empty.
I have always only ever wanted to be accepted for who I am, because it is the only thing that really satisfies my need.

I would say try it though if you want to. I am not you. I will never know how you'll feel about it.


----------

